# Zante in Greece



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

My mates want me to book a holiday in July to Zante but in two minds as never heard of it.....anyone been and is it any good


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes mate, went in 2011, was ****in immense, plenty of fanny and places to eat, very nice beach!

Stayed on the strip, Cannot even remeber hotel name apart from it was right across from kfc and pizza hut! ill try and find it for you

The only ****ing thing is, they charged 20 euros to take a bird back to the **** room!

owell thats why there is over a mile and half of coast line, and plenty of sea to wipe your cock after! ooooooooooooooooo sand dick is a bitch!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah i went about 11 years ago, it was awesome at that time, weather is fcukin piping hot aswell at that time of year !! i stayed in laganas , on long street with all pubs and clubs on going down to the beach was a good fortnight nealry died a few times from over consumption lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

gymjim said:


> Yes mate, went in 2011, was ****in immense, plenty of fanny and places to eat, very nice beach!
> 
> Stayed on the strip, Cannot even remeber hotel name apart from it was right across from kfc and pizza hut! ill try and find it for you
> 
> ...


is it as expensive as ibiza


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

was cheap wen i went in 2010. is a good place m8 lots to do other than drink as wel


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Mate holidays are expensive as you make them as there all around the same, only problem being with ibiza its the crem de la crem of party and clubbin...

if you go to the clubs in ibiza you will be paying alot to get in the clubs and even more for drinks, thats why id prefer to use a ibiza special( pinger) 10 euro special! ha but go west end there are loads of bars like in zante with offers

zante is brilliant just pre drink like in ibiza, hit a few bars and there are always drink offers on, even tho skeptical on the amount of booze in them, thats why pre drinking is best!

get ya self out then, hit a few bars, auzzie bar zante, 1 hour 10 euro, all you can drink! then your away, both places, plenty of people plenty of fanny plenty of sun! get ya self involved and book the .c.u.n.t.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

haha sounds epic, not wanting to spend as much as ibiza as wanting to hit 'Tmorrowland 2012' at end of July, so will be busy summer


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Went last summer, its brilliant if your looking to party, pull birds etc...

Disagree with the beach being nice though, compared to magaluf its ****e but not like I went to spend time on the beach anyway!

We got pretty hammered before we went out every night to save a bit money, but its not expensive. Just we went mad the first few nights and had to be careful for the rest of the holiday on funds.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Went a couple of years ago it was ace just watch your behaviour around some of the locals and do not mess with the local Police they can be a bit over zealous.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

i went to kavos 2 years ago... was so ruff but so good at the same time haha. some other mates went to zante, and didnt sound as good from what they said.

they said it cost 20euro to take a girl back.. what is this!? lol... probably shouldnt be the only reason i wouldnt go.. but these places shouldnt really have rules, i know kavos didnt!

if theyve already booked it, **** it, just go! it will be pretty similar to any other, kavos, malia, kos, napa etc... cheap booze

heard ibiza is now over priced and over rated.. not been myself so wouldnt know

If you havent booked (and ur mates) look at napa, think its gonna be big this year!


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Went June 2011 fantastic time, watch out for the little gypsy kids though they try make

You feel sorry for

Them But the will steal

ANYTHING they can get their hands on! Honestly saw a camera go from a girls bag and they hug you and get in your pockets

On a positive the weather is beaut, drinks are cheaper than UK and the clubs are open until like 7am


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

As a Greek i assume you,you are going to have a lot of fun!And the prices are probably going to be lower than ever due to the economic crisis..


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

my mate got chased by a hotel manager with a mop in zante lol. Got whipped in the face with it greeks are aggresive when riled.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

booking it later today, u reckon youll get 10 euro of taking a girl back if you agree to only finger her


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

probably better off saying lets go to your room then she can pay the 10euro, am i right?


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

barsnack said:


> booking it later today, u reckon youll get 10 euro of taking a girl back if you agree to only finger her


Tut Tut barsnack, There are plenty of dark corners on the dancefloor to feed the pony!! spend the 10 euro on your self to get them beer goggles, even fat birds need loving!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

barsnack said:


> My mates want me to book a holiday in July to Zante but in two minds as never heard of it.....anyone been and is it any good


It's also known as "Zakynthos", went a few years ago, one of the best holidays ever! I stayed in lagunas too, Heard it changed a little while ago with many bars and clubs getting shut down because of pure trouble from us brits (Can anyone clarify?) Have they still got that bar where the cocktail waiters breathe fire onto the ceiling usually to some top tunes, (I'm the firestarter was an absolute classic) But great beaches, friendly locals, good times to be had. Is it as expensive as ibiza, no, Ibiza is on top of the clubbing holiday food chain, bust as usual wehn I find somewhere cheap you end up spending double as there's so much to do and so much to spend it on, I wanted to return but ended up going malia in crete for a wicked time, but couldn't touch zante/zakynthos.

When you go, have a couple of drinks and say "Whasuuuuuup" to the island from me.:laugh:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> It's also known as "Zakynthos", went a few years ago, one of the best holidays ever! I stayed in lagunas too, Heard it changed a little while ago with many bars and clubs getting shut down because of pure trouble from us brits (Can anyone clarify?) Have they still got that bar where the cocktail waiters breathe fire onto the ceiling usually to some top tunes, (I'm the firestarter was an absolute classic) But great beaches, friendly locals, good times to be had. Is it as expensive as ibiza, no, Ibiza is on top of the clubbing holiday food chain, bust as usual wehn I find somewhere cheap you end up spending double as there's so much to do and so much to spend it on, I wanted to return but ended up going malia in crete for a wicked time, but couldn't touch zante/zakynthos.
> 
> When you go, have a couple of drinks and say "Whasuuuuuup" to the island from me.:laugh:


if its good enough for madmuscles its good enough for me


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Just a tip as well.. if these places are anything like kavos im pretty sure the alcohol is watered down or something.

They had this deal, 6euros for a free bar (not really free though is it, buts thats another story lol!)

You pay them 6euros, and you can have as many drinks as you want in an hour... we were having like 13-14 cocktails, and then dont have meausres, its just free poured, so you can egg em on to pour more and more

now in the uk im sure you'll agree, 13-14 STRONG cocktails AFTER predrinks would render you on the floor.. not the case in abroad in my experience.

You could stick to branded bottles, might be safer, because Ive heard rumours they use dodgey sprits and what not..not sure how true this is, buts its worth keeping in mind mate

watch out for quadbikes too.. almost knocked down several times out there, they just give them to you even if youve had no experience, quite dangerous really but there you go, like i said, no rules really.

Watch out for police, dont start trouble it would be so much worse, i dont think they follow the text book as closely as UK police force

You'll also get the gypsies selling flowers, glow sticks, plastic glasses and any other ****... dont buy anything from them, keep your distance, dont let them touch you.. they are pick pockets and extremely good at it, plus there are very large groups of them running the streets so dont start trouble with them either

other than that, its ****ing brilliant!!


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Ofcourse they are watered down! Ever been to BCM in magaluf? Go in hammered walk out sober with their 'free drink'. May aswell order water all night


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MrLong said:


> Ofcourse they are watered down! Ever been to BCM in magaluf? Go in hammered walk out sober with their 'free drink'. May aswell order water all night


dumb question but are the drugs out there easily accesible and decent


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Where Zante or Maga? In Maga its easy but not sure about Zante as was just drinking when I was there.


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Like any holiday destination it can be pretty rough but a laugh. A mate of mine got stuck up by a guy with a knife in a back alley when he was out walking on his own, but he is really little and skinny and has never seen a gym, so if you have a build you should be ok. And careful renting quads, some places want to take your passport as deposit etc.. and then you tell them where your keeping it over night, then they come rob it off you and demand money from you to get your passport back and stuff. and LOL, that reminds me of a story, some girls that were out rented some quads and one of them managed to flip it and ended up pretty swollen and cut haha. Yeah that paying rule is becoming pretty wide spread now for bringing anybody back.

Our group has offerd up zante 2012 too but I dont know about it this year. Thinking about going to the USA with some mates and snowboarding in Andorra after summer.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MrLong said:


> Where Zante or Maga? In Maga its easy but not sure about Zante as was just drinking when I was there.


Zante....not getting any quads, got one at home, one thing i havent at home is a slag, tired dry humping me bed into submission everynite so cant wait to get out there, deposit paid an hour ago:beer:


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

Zante = Epic

Simples


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

I went in August 2010, one of the best holidays i've been on. Went for 2 weeks, but that felt a tad to long. The beach isn't nothing great imo, but nice never the less.

Hot sun, loads of fun, girls, alcohol, raving...the lot. Wasn't to expensive either.

Heres a tip if you do decide to go...If traveling with the 18-30's group, they will try to sign you up to pub crawls and activities-for a fee. You're better of exploring with your mates and doing your own thing.

I don't know if anyone else had this, but we couldn't flush the toilet paper down the toilet due to their plumbing system over there (no joke) Had to bin it :thumbdown:

Other than that, had a great time. Hire out quads and peds and go crazy.

P.S Get ready to pay fee's for taking girls back to your room, what a scam


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

not bothered bout paying to take girls back, but were not goin as part of a 18-30 group, so we can make it up as we go, aint bothered bout beach either so sounds great from what ive heard...going for a week so hoping to raise £1500, which should be more than enough


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Thats more than enough, I had the same amount for 2 weeks! Ran out with a couple days to go like haha


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

barsnack said:


> not bothered bout paying to take girls back, but were not goin as part of a 18-30 group, so we can make it up as we go, aint bothered bout beach either so sounds great from what ive heard...*going for a week so hoping to raise £1500, which should be more than enough*


If you manage to spend £1500 out there in a week you will be coming home in a coffin mate :lol:

Either that or you'll have taken 50 women back to your room at 20 Euros each - good luck with that one


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SON OF FRANK said:


> If you manage to spend £1500 out there in a week you will be coming home in a coffin mate :lol:
> 
> Either that or you'll have taken 50 women back to your room at 20 Euros each - good luck with that one


you know you havent had a good nite without some ending in a coffin


----------

